# olla tekevänsä



## kielikorva

Mikä tarkoitus on tällaisessa rakenteessa kuin "on tekevänsä"? Miten näin ihan kielioppisesti tuohon suhtautua? Saisiko mahdollisesti olla joku linkki kielioppikirjaan, jossa tämän rakenteen käyttö on selitetty? Lauseenvastikkeiden tavallista käyttöä minä kyllä osaan, mutta tässä tapauksessa, kun pääverbina on "olla", olen mennyt täysin hämilleen.
Esim. törmäsin nyt lauseeseen "olen havaitsevani kiinnostavaa ilmiötä". Millainen tässä on merkitys kaikkine nyansseineen?


----------



## TomiH

Tarkoitat varmaan "on tekevinänsä" ? Kieliopillisesti en tiedä miten se selitetään, mutta tarkoittaa tilannetta jossa joku esittää tekevänsä jotakin, vaikka ei oikeasti mitään teekään. 

"Olen havaitsevinani kiinnostavaa ilmiötä" varmaan tarkoittaa että henkilö on tehnyt yksittäisiä havaintoja, joiden uskoo olevan todisteita ilmiöstä, mutta ei vielä ole aivan varma asiasta.


----------



## Määränpää

(Pieni korjaus: "Saisiko olla x?" tarkoittaa "Haluatko x:n?" eli sitä käytetään tarjottaessa jotain.)

Tässä linkki kielioppikirjaan: VISK - § 453 Muita verbiliittoja: olla tekevinään, tulla tehdyksi

Teknisesti "tekevinään/tekevinänsä" on kai periaatteessa aktiivin partisiipin preesensin monikon essiivi yhdistettynä possessiivisuffiksiin.


----------



## kielikorva

Kiitos korjauksesta ja muustakin!
Tunnen ihan hyvin rakenteen "olla tekevinään" muttei kuitenkaan tässä nyt kyse siitä, vaan rakenteesta "on tekevänsä, olen tekeväni jne". Kävi ainakin ilmi, että tämä rakenne on hyvin yleisesti käytössä "olen havaitsevani" - Google Search Onko tällainen rakenne edes kielioppisesti oikea/sallittu? Ison suomen kieliopin verkkoversio VISK on mun kestosuosikki sivusto, muttei ole tuoltakaan meinannut löytyä mitään vastausta.


----------



## DrWatson

Kaikki nuo tekstit vaikuttavat epävirallisilta teksteiltä: blogipostauksilta, keskustelupalstaviesteiltä, kommenteilta yms. Sanoisin itse, että kyseessä on jonkinlainen leviävä, uusi (virheellinen) tulkinta _olla tekevinään_ -rakenteesta, koska VISK:kään ei sitä tunne. Lisäksi oma kielikorvani sanoo, että vaikkapa nuo kaikki Googlen kautta löytyvät esimerkit olisivat korvattavissa ja paremmankuuloisiakin _olla tekevinään_ -rakenteella > _olen havaitsevinani_ (myös esim. _olen *näkeväni_, po. _olen näkevinäni_;_ olen *kuulevani_, po. _olen kuulevinani_. Noissa ei tosiaan kyllä ole kyseessä teeskentely, kuten rakenteen tavallinen merkitys on, vaan nimenomaan tuo, mitä TomiH jo sanoikin: puhuja on tehnyt havaintoja, joiden perusteella päättelee jonkin asian olevan jollakin tavalla, muttei ole kuitenkaan aivan varma.


----------



## kielikorva

Ahaa, selvemmäksi tuli!
Mutta eikö ole sitten tuossa pidä olla preesens "puhuja tekee havaintoja..."? Musta ainakin "olen havaitsevani":ssa kyse oikeastaan näyttää olevan jatkuvasta havaintojen tekemisestä, eikä jo loppuneesta.


----------

